# Dust in Las Palmas/Gran Canaria?



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi all

I am narrowing down my options for Spanish places to move to. Quite like the sound of Las Palmas in Gran Canaria but have heard people talking about a lot of dust that covers the island every year from off Africa. Have heard it is so thick and smoggy that sometimes flights don't run, and Canarian children have the highest rate of asthma in the whole of Spain due to it?? Someone in my family who would be going with me to Spain has asthma, so it is a concern.

Can anyone confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## johnnyvegas (Sep 19, 2010)

errrm thats how the sand gets there lol.....ive been in dust storm on one holiday, not very pleasant but only lasted one day


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If it was that bad, there wouldn't be 12 million people going there on holiday every year, would there!?

Sounds like someone is doing a sour grapes thing on you.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

anothernewbie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am narrowing down my options for Spanish places to move to. Quite like the sound of Las Palmas in Gran Canaria but have heard people talking about a lot of dust that covers the island every year from off Africa. Have heard it is so thick and smoggy that sometimes flights don't run, and Canarian children have the highest rate of asthma in the whole of Spain due to it?? Someone in my family who would be going with me to Spain has asthma, so it is a concern.
> 
> ...


There is quite a lot of dust and sand blowing in,especially down the East coast of Gran Canaria.
The worst by far is Fuertaventura, a virtual desert, where you pretty well get sand blasted all year round, and to a slightly lesser extent in Lanzarote.
Tenerife being further from Africa is less affected, though it is occasionally a minor problem down the East coast. However most of the major resorts located around the S.W.corner are pretty well ok in that respect, and I've not seen much problem in the Northern cities and resorts of Tenerife, where everything is very green.
The other three Westerly isles, El Hierro,La Gomera and La Palma are little affected and also very green and pretty.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My sister-in-law and her family live in Las Palmas and at certain times of the year it can be a real problem for them. My MIL really suffers badly (she has asthma amongst other problems) and can't go and visit as often as she'd like to - which is a huge shame because the warmth there is great for her arthritis.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The dust to which you refer is called "La Calima" It doesn't happen often, but when it does it is bad especially for those with breathing difficulties and a warning is usually issued by the local government.

What happens is that the wind blows from the east or south east, pulling the fine powder from the Sahara Desert and depositing the same on the Canary Islands. The most easterly Islands suffer most, Lanzarote, Fuerteventura and Gran Canaria. The sky can and does turn orange visibility is restricted and in summer La Calima is accompanied by very hot temperatures.

I live on the most westerly and southerly island, El Hierro, we do not get La Calima very often, but when we do I often suffer from nose bleeds.

I have never known of the aeroplanes being cancelled because of La Calima, high winds, fog, rain, yes, especially the inter island flights.

There you have the down side, the upside is, the prevailing or what used to be called trade winds, are predominantly from the North, Northwest, rarely an easterly or south-easterly.

If I was set on Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, I would not let the odd La Calima put me off. However if you decide no, why not consider the three Western Isles. La Palma the pretty island, La Gomera from where Colombus sailed, and of course where I live El Hierro the Meridian Isle, all three are very special.

Whatever your choice I wish you the best of luck,

Hepa


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks littleredrooster, tallulah and hepa for the helpful info x


----------

